# How is A TEOTWATKI No Money Accepted Just Jewels Gold Silver Barter System Going to



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

work roughly? 

Right now I have no jewelry, gold or silver put away in case its TEOTWAWKI and cash no longer is accepted/used as money. While I can see how each of these items will be used for more expensive things like Housing for instance, I am puzzled exactly how jewelry, gold & silver can be used exactly for daily items like a meal, food, etc. I mean how exactly do you determine what you will be selling these items for and how you give/male change? I'm not being facetious. Does anyone have a rough inking how exactly one makes purchases and gets change so they can buy again or are we talking about a $350 gold coin gets you a hamburger and fries? Anyone have any inkling? And I'm not even broaching the subject of how one would then get paid, etc.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

It all comes down to someone wanting to exchange what they have for what you have and vice-versa. It you have a $350 gold coin and are hungry, a hamburger looks pretty good. Otherwise, my crystal ball is broken and I am not able to foresee what will happen in the future. 

There are several threads on this subject as well as lots of articles if you do a Google search. You had better get a good grade in your class.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Any links you suggest?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Several experts think that cash will work for weeks, maybe even a month, after collapse because it is so ingrained in the uneducated that it will hold it's value for a while. After cash is not excepted, then barter becomes the recognized payment method. Things like canned food, fuel, labor. When this happens then the two parties need to negotiate the value on each trade. Other items that are good for trade are alcohol, cigarettes, ammo, these items will probably be worth considerably more then food stuffs. The ultimate barter is skills, these will always be in demand. The barter system will work for years and maybe longer.

Silver and Gold will not be apart of most of this. If any thing junk silver will become some form of money but Gold is just a wealth storage medium, unless you are buying land or large equipment.


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Barter is about meeting the needs/wants of 2 people. 

If you want an egg/rabbit/hamburger, and I have an extra egg/rabbit/hamburger, we would have to negotiate on what that egg/rabbit/hamburger, is worth to each of us.

A rabbit is a nice dinner, not sure you could talk me into exchanging for a malleable metal or sparkly rock but it might happen if I had a lot of extra rabbits. 

It will all come down to what each person has and needs.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Read CT Horner's ebook BUG OUT - The Final Refuge. It is a good work of PAW fiction and shows how gold may be used after a EOTWAWKI event.

http://www.amazon.com/BUG-OUT-Refug...454260738&sr=1-3&refinements=p_27:C.T.+Horner


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Any links you suggest?


Do you not know how to use a search function?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> *Do you not know how to use a search function?*


Quoted for truth


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Gold & Silver*

Gold and silver are only worthless if you are trying to swim with it.

As a ready medium for the purchase of everyday items after a collapse , it will serve little use.

It becomes very important when society begins to return and the old economic system is replaced.

Gold and silver will then transport your wealth from the old monetary system to the new one.

This represents six thousand years of history wherein gold and silver were used as a medium of exchange.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

BillM said:


> Gold and silver are only worthless if you are trying to swim with it.
> 
> As a ready medium for the purchase of everyday items after a collapse , it will serve little use.
> 
> ...


This is a good explanation. 
Any collapse will likely be slow (unless its a nuke or EMP). Like said above when no one has a real job people will trade among themselves and every trade will be different. Likely silver and gold will not be traded much for some time or will have little value. Food and such will be direly needed by most folks. After a certain length of time passes then the likelihood of silver/gold trades will increase. 
Mostly this is all speculation. Most of the questions you pose require answers that are merely guesses. Nothing wrong with that and it is good to get several opinions but remember these are all only guesses about the future.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Country Living said:


> Do you not know how to use a search function?


Well excuse me! I was asking for a specific link that you recommended. Has nothing to do with using a Search function. Why am I even acknowledging you?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> *Shove it clown!
> *


And this is why we think you are a troll.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Gold, silver, and copper have been money for thousands of years. While the purchasing with PM's has diminished over recent history it has never stopped. Today some small portion of oil is sold for gold. I know stores that have gold scales on the counter to facilitate purchases and I have seen adds for magazines that will accept junk silver as payment for a subscription. I also know people that have purchased cars, trucks, and heavy equipment with gold. 

Nixon took us off the gold standard 15 Aug 71. Up until that day any cash sales were, technically, sales in gold or silver. Today the only money we have left is the nickel. We now use fiat currency in place of money.

In early Japan rice was used as a medium of trade but vermin, water, or fire could wipe out your wealth. Gold and silver were used because they are easily transported and they withstand disaster. Today PM's are primarily used as a safe haven for your wealth. Even many banks are putting a significant portion of their wealth into PM's.

PM's will be immediately accepted by those who know their historical and current usage. As the general public becomes educated PM's will gain popular acceptance.

No, I will not sell my last pound of rice for a pound of gold but I will sell anything that I have excess of in exchange for PM's. 

You need money to facilitate trade. If I have a field full of lettuce and I want to buy a car my only option is to find a lot of people that want lettuce and have money. The car dealer sure doesn't want a truckload of lettuce. In a pure barter system the two people need to find someone that wants what they have and have what they want, and in like value. That is quite difficult.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Well excuse me! I was asking for a specific link that you recommended. Has nothing to do with using a Search function. Why am I even acknowledging you?


May be you should start standing behind what you post the first time or step off.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

PeachesBackwards said:


> work roughly?
> 
> Right now I have no jewelry, gold or silver put away in case its TEOTWAWKI and cash no longer is accepted/used as money. While I can see how each of these items will be used for more expensive things like Housing for instance, I am puzzled exactly how jewelry, gold & silver can be used exactly for daily items like a meal, food, etc. I mean how exactly do you determine what you will be selling these items for and how you give/male change? I'm not being facetious. Does anyone have a rough inking how exactly one makes purchases and gets change so they can buy again or are we talking about a $350 gold coin gets you a hamburger and fries? Anyone have any inkling? And I'm not even broaching the subject of how one would then get paid, etc.


Only a retard or a seriously greedy fool trades his food for useless metal. buy a lot of beans and corn meal and store them in nitrogen filled drums, that way YOU get the gold and jewels.seriously, the only precious metals you need to care about make up the business part of a bullet.you can at least hunt and defend yourself then.throwing granny's gold locket at a looter might distract him long enough for you to run, but don't bet on it.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

[QUOTE=Caribou;411434In early Japan rice was used as a medium of trade

Just add some worthless info to this, the term salary coms from salt. I think it was Greece several thousand years ago that used salt as the recognized trading medium and every one knew what salt was worth. Businesses paid there workers with salt and that's where the word salary comes from.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

For future reference, Peaches;

http://www.wikihow.com/Search-the-Internet



> Are you unfamiliar with the Internet? If you want to know how to search the Internet, then you have to find the right search engine, type in your search as accurately as possible, and browse through the results to find the one you want.
> 
> 1. Select a search engine. At the top of any page on your computer, type the phrase "search engines" into the Search Bar to attain access to several different internet sites that specifically aid in searching. Common search engines:
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> And this is why we think you are a troll.


Thank you Grimm. It seems as though I am on here all day, some days, but I have other things going on so I am sure that I have missed a lot.

Enough comments like this and he will be banned.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Thank you Grimm. It seems as though I am on here all day, some days, but I have other things going on so I am sure that I have missed a lot.
> 
> Enough comments like this and he will be banned.


We can only hope the mods will ban him if he continues. That is why I'll keep quoting his BS so the mods can see what he is really up to.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Only a retard or a seriously greedy fool trades his food for useless metal. buy a lot of beans and corn meal and store them in nitrogen filled drums, that way YOU get the gold and jewels.seriously, the only precious metals you need to care about make up the business part of a bullet.you can at least hunt and defend yourself then.throwing granny's gold locket at a looter might distract him long enough for you to run, but don't bet on it.


A bit of conflicting information between your first and second sentences. Having your beans is really important but to store wealth silver and gold take up a smaller area and are more mobile.

Let's take a look at a scenario that might conflict with your first sentence. Jack has a bunch of beans stashed. Jack was very prudent in his preps and has several buckets of these beans. He germinates a few of them and plants them in his garden. He has a bumper crop and now has ten years worth of beans, if that is all he ever eats. Along comes a real big guy, I mean really big, and says, "Fe, fi, fo, fum, I smell beans. Would you sell me some for this junk silver?" Jack has already traded beans to the butcher and the butcher doesn't care for more beans this year. Likewise the guy at the hardware store has informed him that if he brings home any more beans that the wife has informed him that his sleeping arrangements will take a turn for the worse. Both will accept silver. Jack decides it is not such a retarded trade after all.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> We can only hope the mods will ban him if he continues. That is why I'll keep quoting his BS so the mods can see what he is really up to.


I think that is a worthwhile strategy. I know that you see and remember stuff that has happened that some of us haven't.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> We can only hope the mods will ban him if he continues. That is why I'll keep quoting his BS so the mods can see what he is really up to.


If your goal is to let the mods know about a specific post there is a small red triangle at the bottom left of each post that sends them an immediate notice to check out that post. It is a lot faster than waiting for them to randomly read through every thread.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> If your goal is to let the mods know about a specific post there is a small red triangle at the bottom left of each post that sends them an immediate notice to check out that post. It is a lot faster than waiting for them to randomly read through every thread.


I report the posts as well as quote them because he edits them to prevent getting banned.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

^^^^^I think you must be working off of Grimm's avatar that looks like the queen alien, with a beehive hairdo, from the movie "Alien". Now while she admits having been a dominatrix back in the day, I don't know that she has ever done anything illegal. Calling her an illegal alien is a bit of a reach. You Bad boy, you deserve correction!!!!:nuts:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

PeachesBackwards said:


> MODERATOR Kick this pathetic troll Grimm off this Forum immediately I believe based on this dudes posts Grimm may not even be in this country legally and is not an American and hates the United States which the dude has I believe posted here. This dude Grimm seems to spend all waking hours on this board.


Who said this is where they get the laugh of the day? ROFL!

opcorn2:

:wave: Bye!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

ras1219como said:


> This is unacceptable and rude. Grimm is a valued and respected member this forum and is a part of the PS family. Please keep your biased and inflammatory language to yourself.


Reposted for TRUTH!


----------



## PSAdmin (Dec 22, 2015)

I cleaned this thread up. If you feel someone is breaking the rules please report them. I also deleted the comments related to the argument just for the record.


----------

